#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Open Circuit test and Short Circuit tests on single phase transformer

## naresh vemula

To understand the basic working principle of a transformer.
 To obtain the equivalent circuit parameters from OC and SC tests, and to estimate efficiency &
regulation at various loads.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Power System, Magnetic Circuit and Single Phase Transformer-Unit 4 Short Circuit Test on Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Open Circuit Test on Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Control circuit for 3 phase to 3 phase cyclo converters ebook download pdf Single Phase Fully Controlled Rectifier circuit pdf notes free download

----------

